

A review of the new Raspberry Pi B+ - benev
http://www.linuxvoice.com/raspberry-pi-model-b/

======
benev
Author here. I've got the new hardware on my desk, so let me know if you've
got any questions about it.

~~~
nodata
A bit late, but I'd love to know about the ethernet port - is it still
connected via usb? Can you max it out?

Great site by the way.

